# The unnamed kitten crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

That unnamed kitten I was taking care of has died today. I thought he was asleep but when I shook the cage he did nto move. I reached in and felt his cold body.

He was just too sick. I noticed he was eating less and less. He was just too little and too sick to go on. I'm sorry little guy.

May God take care of him in the Rainbow Bridge.

I still remember setting him on my shoulder and hearing him purr and crawl beneath my chin. I feel like i've lost one of my children.

I'm crying as i've been typing this.

R.I.P. unnamed kitten, who I will finally name Tiger.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tiger was very lucky to have you to love and cuddle him in his last days. I'm glad he didn't miss out on having your care.
h


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

The only thing that helps me through this is I think he died peacfully, in his sleep

Just for the record; I don't have any real human children, i'm only 18, my kitties are my babies and now I lost one.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss, but I am glad that you were there to provide him with love and care during his brief stay here. (((hugs)))


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your support. It makes me feel better. There's a place out in the country where we keep our horses. We're going to bury him out there so I will get to visit him every day and he will be in the company of some very beautiful horses.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the little one. He was lucky to have you there for him in his short life.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor baby Tiger... the most important thing is that you loved him... and he new that. RIP sweet Tiger....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost little Tiger. It doesn't take long before they work their way into our hearts. You'll always remember him sitting on your shoulder and purring, and some day, I believe, you'll hear his purr again. God bless.


----------

